# Certification



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

For the Police K9 handlers here:

After talking with a K9 officer who lives in a remote area of the country, I thought about this:

What certification body are you using in your area of the country for certification: USPCA, NAPWDA, IPWDA, NNDDA, etc. ? Anyone certifying under more than one ?

Is anyone relying solely on "Certification" provided by a private training entity, and not an organization such as one of the above?

It interests me that some regions are sometimes more likely to use one over the other. Thoughts? Is it sometimes just the result of geography, and who is nearby and more convenient for you?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

who do the New Hampshire State Troopers certify under? (have a few dogs there )


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

USPCA and guidelines established by the State Attorney General'soffice.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I believe that several of the counties in both NC (that I know of, probably more: Henderson, Polk, Rutherford, Transylvania) and Upstate SC (at Least Greenville) around us certify to NAPWDA (Law Enforcement, that is) - But there are several Master Trainers in both states. IPWDA over in Fayetville, NC

so do we in volunteer SAR but USPCA and NNDDA are closed to non LE, while NAPWDA and IPWDA are open with sponsorship by LE.

I think, only recently, did a law pass in SC requiring patrol dogs who bite to have some sort of certification, not specified. Nothing on detection dogs but many do it. There is a cluster of NAPWDA in the Charleston area as well. Same with Douglas County GA.

---------------

Hey, Tim....do you know Chris Weeks? Just curious. He moved back to New Hampshire to be close to family but he worked for awhile in Raleigh, NC after the service. I think he is USPCA


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I believe that several of the counties in both NC (that I know of, probably more: Henderson, Polk, Rutherford, Transylvania) and Upstate SC (at Least Greenville) around us certify to NAPWDA (Law Enforcement, that is) - But there are several Master Trainers in both states. IPWDA over in Fayetville, NC
> 
> so do we in volunteer SAR but USPCA and NNDDA are closed to non LE, while NAPWDA and IPWDA are open with sponsorship by LE.
> 
> ...


I know the Fayetteville guys very well. Went through several Explosives schools there.

Yes, Chris is local to me, and trains with friends of mine.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

carmspack said:


> who do the New Hampshire State Troopers certify under? (have a few dogs there )



They certify under NESPAC I believe. The New England State Police created a Compact which involves Cert standards. I'm presuming they are close to or mirror USPCA.

They run a patrol dog school in house, and the local PD guys that train with them certify USPCA.

Their Explosives dogs cert under IPWDA.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

NNDDA is the largest but we have few certifying officials in the east


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

ladylaw203 said:


> NNDDA is the largest but we have few certifying officials in the east


That is true. There are a couple of smaller more regional organizations too, I don't know anyone who has any experience certifying with them.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

We are self-certifying. Our certification standards are a conglomeration of NNDDA, NAPWDA, USPCA and as of the past few years a heavy influence from SWGDOG. I feel the most important part of certification is; 1. A written standard 2. A single blind certification test, well documented 3. Good solid training and utilization records. There are few states that have mandatory POST standards. While I don't necessarily believe there should be a mandatory federal standard, I do believe each state should have a mandatory POST or their equivelent, standard. 

DFrost


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

DFrost said:


> We are self-certifying. Our certification standards are a conglomeration of NNDDA, NAPWDA, USPCA and as of the past few years a heavy influence from SWGDOG. I feel the most important part of certification is; 1. A written standard 2. A single blind certification test, well documented 3. Good solid training and utilization records. There are few states that have mandatory POST standards. While I don't necessarily believe there should be a mandatory federal standard, I do believe each state should have a mandatory POST or their equivelent, standard.
> 
> DFrost


There was some discussion a few years ago about a state standard here, but it never gained much traction. Mostly our area is USPCA, and NAPWDA. Many of the Explosives dogs are IPWDA, in part because they have a very good conference in our region every year.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

USPCA is the most active in this area as wll. I'ts a good organization. My only problem with any of the certification organizations is; they depend on paid membership. Kind of a conflict of interest. It does work though an dthey are certainly better than no certification.


----------

